# Photos of you taking photos



## Kenny32 (May 4, 2011)

I thought this would be fun...It happened to me this weekend when a colleague being less ambitious than me got a photo of me getting a pretty cool photo. Post some of yours if you have them!







And me taking the photo!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 27, 2011)

I had that happen in October of this year (2011) when I was called to photograph Fire Dept. members doing some rescue training.  Bad part though is when I went to get a copy of the photo at a later date, they no longer had the photo as they had deleted it since it wasn't important to them.  Good part though, the person that took it did a lousy job because I did get to see it prior to the day I went to get it and the person took it when I had my camera raised up blocking my face so you really couldn't tell it was me.  There will be other chances so I will just wait for the right moment.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool story, bro! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Natalie (Dec 27, 2011)

Haha, that's pretty cool looking at the scene from two different angles! Here's a shot of me photographing a Rubber Boa in the Sierra Nevadas:




Natalie by chadmlanel, on Flickr

And the shot I was getting:




Northern Rubber Boa by Natalie McNear, on Flickr


----------



## rawny1016 (Jan 6, 2012)

ahhh!!! Nice photos but you actually got that close to a snake?  As Indiana Jones would say... "I HATE SNAKES!"


----------



## Natalie (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha, Rubber Boas are the most inoffensive snakes on the planet. They are slow-moving, have cute faces, and won't bite under any circumstances - they are a great species to help people get over their fear of snakes. They also have the added interest of being one of only two species of boa native to the United States, and the only boa native to Canada!


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 9, 2012)

My avatar. Me taking a photo of me off of a Rubix cube with a chrome side. I can solve the Rubix cube so it was a big part of my collection.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 9, 2012)

Me taken by my son.






My son taken by me.


----------



## DragonHeart (Jan 12, 2012)

A Man and His Camera by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



White water creek by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------

